# ATI VS Nvidia



## Creative1611 (15. November 2009)

Hallo Liebe Buffed User,
Wie man sich denken kann sollte sich einige von euch rund um den Gebrauch von Grafikkarten auskennen.
Nun Ist meine Frage was sollte ich für WOW an Grafik benutzen.
Würde mal gerne eure Meinung wissen.
Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT oder ATi Radeon HD 3650?


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

//EDIT ich sollt weniger Trinken wenn ich was post -.-' egal Nvidia is besser^^


----------



## Belty (15. November 2009)

Wenn du schon eine Radeon zur Auswahl nimmst, würde ich dir persönlich aber mindestens die 4670 empfehlen, ist eine immer noch sehr preisgünstige Grafikkarte (einziges Manko in meinen Augen - der Kühler ist relativ laut) und sie schafft WoW locker.
Bei der 3650 hätte ich meine Bedenken.
Zu der GeForce 9500 GT kann ich nichts sagen da ich persönlich keine GeForce Karten nutze

Edit:
Bezogen auf die 3650, klar WoW würde laufen, aber man mag ja auch ein akzeptables Grafikniveau haben und seine Einstellungen etwas hochschrauben :-)
Und naja der Preisunterschied zur 4670 ist so lächerlich knapp im Verhältnis zur besseren Leistung ;-)


----------



## pzzL (15. November 2009)

Ich würde die Umfrage anders stellen: "Welche Grafikkarte läuft besser" oder so.

Naja Topic: Ich wechsele ziemlich oft die Karten (jaa, da ist noch Geld im Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und meiner Meinung nach laufen ATI Karten generell besser mit WoW. Hatte beide Karten schon drin (sogar nacheinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die ATI lief eindeutig besser.


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2009)

Aktuell beste Grafikkarte ist die HD 5870.
Wie gesagt... aktuell.

Ich persönlich hab ne HD 4890 drin.


----------



## Müllermilch (15. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> NIVIDIA! das is die beste *nochn schluck vodka nehm* sorry xD trinken macht spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wollen wir Freunde sein? =D 

b2t: Nvidia....


----------



## Vatenkeist (15. November 2009)

hab ne 1650 xt und die schafft wow auch locker


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (15. November 2009)

Ich Persönlich mag Nvidia gar nicht meine erste war eine und Lüfter hat versagt. Seitdem kaufe ich nur noch von ATI atm habe ich die Sapphire Ati Radeon HD4890 die ist derbe n1.


----------



## tschilpi (15. November 2009)

<--- HD 5850 von ATI.

Jedes Spiel läuft auf höchster Grafik und 1920x1080 flüssig.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. November 2009)

Eine Umfrage die im WoW-Forum nichts zu suchen hat.

/reportet


----------



## Vaishyana (15. November 2009)

Vatenkeist schrieb:


> hab ne 1650 xt und die schafft wow auch locker



Bezweifle ich... zum Topic:

Ich persönlich bevorzuge ATI da sie das bessere P/L Verhältnis haben. Wenn du dir eine Grafikkarte kaufen willst, was soll sie denn max. kosten? Und wie sieht die restliche Hardware deines Rechners aus?


----------



## Varitu (15. November 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn du schon eine Radeon zur Auswahl nimmst, würde ich dir persönlich aber mindestens die 4670 empfehlen, ist eine immer noch sehr preisgünstige Grafikkarte (einziges Manko in meinen Augen - der Kühler ist relativ laut) und sie schafft WoW locker.



Hallo,

die 4670 ist für WoW absolut ausreichend. Spiele mit nem Pentium Dualcore E5200? (2*2,6Ghz) in 1280*1024 mit der 4670 auf Ultra. Superflüssig.
Wie Bloody-Schadow schon schreibt, die Kühler sind recht laut, nur die 4670 von Gainward besitzt eine Hardwareseitige Lüftersteuerung, die ist schön leise(hab ich mir gekauft). Alternativ anderen Kühler draufbauen.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (15. November 2009)

warum wurde hier bitte ne umfrage gestartet? völliger schwachsinn.
ob nvidia oder ati ist völlig wurscht. man kauft einfach das, was für das vorhandene budget derzeit am schnellsten ist.
je nachdem wieviel man ausgeben will/kann wählt man ati oder nvidia. 

dieses fanboy-getue ist doch völliger schwachsinn. wer ne nvidia karte kauft, obwohl ati gerade fürs selbe geld die doppelte leistung bietet, ist doch schön blöd (nur ein beispiel, ich sage nicht das ati besser ist).

ich hab derzeit ne nvidia gtx275 drin und bin sehr zufrieden. vielleicht bietet beim nächsten rechnerpdate ati mehr fürs geld, dann wirds wieder ne ati.


----------



## Hopplahopp (15. November 2009)

Moin,

kann CrAzyPsyCh0 da vollstens zustimmen, ob ATI oder Nvidia ist völlig Banane, einfach schauen, was man fürs Budget bekommen kann, und dann die Karte nehmen, die mehr Stoff gibt. 
Probleme wie Lüfterausfall oder dergleichen können bei jeder Karte auftreten und sollten die Kaufentscheidung nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## sunrise82 (15. November 2009)

Ich finde die Umfrage eh sehr unglücklich formuliert. Er frägt ja net, was besser ist, 
sondern was wir haben. Also ich weiss ja net... Wenn jetzt bei rum kommt, dass
90 % Nvidia nutzen, kauft er dann Nvidia? Obwohl es grad ne bessere Karte von
Ati für weniger Kohle gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mugazombi (15. November 2009)

beides.
Ati 4870 im Großen und im 3650 Notebook, im Alten PC is ne 8800GTS


----------



## xaramon (15. November 2009)

pzzL schrieb:


> Ich würde die Umfrage anders stellen: "Welche Grafikkarte läuft besser" oder so.
> 
> Naja Topic: Ich wechsele ziemlich oft die Karten (jaa, da ist noch Geld im Haus
> 
> ...



das ist bullshit.
ATI Grakas laufen genauso wie NVIDIA , es gibt 2 unterchiede der grakas.
1:ATI wird sau schnell heis
2:ATI machtr nicht alle grafik prozessoren auf

NVIDIA dagegen läuft ruhig und stabil. sie wird nicht so schnell warm.Du bekommst die volle leistung von dr graka und was alles im x.... bereich lieg von NVIDIA bekomsmt ne top graka zum guten preis.

>ES kann bis jetzt nur die HD 5850 von ATI mit der X295 von NVIDIA mitahlten. alles darunter ist nicht gerade der bringer gewesen von ati.


BTW stürzt ati mehr im spiel ab als nvidia, da ati eine wärme regelung hat und wie gesgat schon viel wärmer wird als nvidia.



wenn man halt keine ahnung hat einfach mal fresse halten @pzzzL


----------



## ScreamSchrei (15. November 2009)

Hab ne nVidia 295 GTX. Bei mir läuft eig auch alles recht flockig.. ich kaufe eigentlich nur nVidia Karten. Aber aufgrund der tatsache das ich eig AMD Prozessoren liebe und es jedes verdammte mal so lange dauert bis von nVidia nen neuer Chipsatz raus kommt überlege ich mittlerweile zu ATI zu wechseln. Denn das schlimme ist ja das 80% der neuen AM3 Boards nur Crossfire unterstützen. Da sie auf dem AMD Spider Prinzip aufbauen.

Ich weiss es gibt den 980a. Der bugt aber angeblich rum.. daher warte ich eig auf was neues das anscheinend nicht kommt -.-


----------



## Doner (15. November 2009)

Ich hab im Mac eine HD 2600 drin, mit passiven Kühler also und absolut keine Probleme bezüglich Auflösung oder Grafikeffekten!


----------



## Vrocas (15. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> NIVIDIA! das is die beste *nochn schluck vodka nehm* sorry xD trinken macht spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wodka + WoW... Hab ich ma gemacht an meinem bday xD dicht allys natzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum thema: Ich habe auch ne Nividia


----------



## Doner (15. November 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eine Umfrage die im WoW-Forum nichts zu suchen hat.
> 
> /reportet



ähm ja^^

Und man reportet wegen sowas?


----------



## Bigmedi (15. November 2009)

Egal welche Karte bei der Grafik von WoW bluten eh die *Augen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killerotto (15. November 2009)

Bigmedi schrieb:


> Egal welche Karte bei der Grafik von WoW bluten eh die *Augen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign


ich habe ATI seit neuem aber die standat war nevide, bin echt zufrieden mit ATI


----------



## LordKlobb (15. November 2009)

Ich hab ne 9800 Gtx in rechner sitzen, bin mit der im mom eig relativ zufrieden. 

wobei ich sagen muss, es ist die erste nvidia seit langen, früher nur ATI, ich bevorzuge auch heute noch ATI und meine nächste wird auch wieder eine...warum? ATI hat IMMERSCHON ein scvhöneres Bild gehabt.(bei karten mit äquivalenten Leistungsdaten)

im endeffekt kommts auf die karte selbst an, viele Hardware newbies kennen sich nich aus un kaufen ne Abgespeckte graka, nur weil sie n koolen namen hat. sollte man sich vorher immer schlau machen.


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (15. November 2009)

Also bei ATI Graka stimmt meist das Preisleistungs verhältniss. Bei NVIDIA ,naja ansichtsache. Aber bei Laptops/notebooks ist die ATI meist schneller mit neuen Treiber. Bei NVIDIA sieht es da sehr schlecht aus. (Ich habe die endlosen Gespräche mit NVIDIA satt. Zitat: Ich: Ab wann ist mit nen neuen Treiber zu rechnen für mein laptop?
 SIE:Nen neuen Treiber gibt es doch schon für die Graka. Ich: ja. Aber nur für PC graka nicht laptop. SIE: Kaufen sie doch ne neue Graka und lassen die einbauen. ICH: das ist nen Laptop und kein PC. SIE: Warum??.) ATI Karten Kann man leichter Übertakten(Vorrausgesetzt guter Kühler) Die NVIDIA mit 3D Brille, muß ich gestehen hat auch was für sich. Aber ich finde es ist halt Immer nen Preis und (bei mir) ne Gefühlssache.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (15. November 2009)

Brumm brumm, hier steht ne Menge Müll herum.

Wenn ich euch ganzen "Profis" vor zwei Rechner setze, die bis auf die Grafikkarte identisch sind und zudem den Monitor per Kalibirierung einstelle, dann merkt KEINER von euch auch nur ansatzweise einen Unterschied, denn dazu ist das menschliche Auge gar nicht in der Lage.

Die "Qualität" des Bildes, oder besser gesagt, das subjektive Empfinden dessen, hängt nicht von der Grafikkarte allein ab, sondern von allen Komponenten die in einem Rechner stecken, PLUS Monitor, PLUS Tagesform in eurem Kopf.

Ergo: man schaut was man für einen Rechner hat, informiert sich dann welche Grafikkarte wohl am besten dazu passt, schaut ins Portemonnaie und trifft dann eine Entscheidung.
Leider ist es immer noch so, das nicht jede Grafikkerte in jedem Mainboard gleich gut läuft, auch wenn das eigentlich so sein sollte und auch nicht jeder Monitor liefert an jeder Karte ein gleich gutes Bild.

Wer wenig Geld hat, der kauft eine NVidia ab 9600 oder eine ATI ab 4350 aufwärts, oder 9800/47xx, oder 9800gt/48xx usw., eine 58xx ist zur Zeit völlig überdimensioniert, alles oberhalb einer 275er aber auch, denn dann wird nämlich langsam die CPU wieder zum Flaschenhals, ganz zu schweigen vom Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Phenyl19 (15. November 2009)

Ich habe eine ATI Radeon HD 4770 VTX3D  und alles läuft flüssig, und teuer war die auch nicht.


----------



## Palatschinkn (15. November 2009)

ATI ist zurzeit besser mit der Hd 5870 haben die Nvidia karten das nachsehen. 

Ps: Im Prinzip ist egal welche man sich kauft. Solch Karte braucht man für Zuhause nicht.


----------



## Kontext (15. November 2009)

Ich hab' eine nVidia 9400, jedoch habe ich mir das nicht wirklich ausgesucht, die ist in meinem Notebook verbaut gewesen. Zufrieden bin ich aber trotzdem damit. :-)


----------



## Occasus (15. November 2009)

Zum empfehlen:

ATI Radeon HD 4870 oder 4890
Nvidia Geforce 9800 GTX+

Wobei ich dann doch lieber die ATI Karten kaufen würde.


----------



## Petu (15. November 2009)

Dazu kann ich dieses Thema auf computerbase.de empfehlen:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243085

Ich tendiere auch zu ATi, wegen des besseren P/L Verhältnisses.


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

xaramon schrieb:


> wenn man halt keine ahnung hat einfach mal fresse halten @pzzzL


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Man sollte den Hersteller immer nach dem vorhandenem Budget auswählen, wobei ich der Meinung bin das in allen Preisklassen AMD Nvidia vorzuziehen ist.


----------



## Occasus (15. November 2009)

Danke für den Link @ Petu

Da meine Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hat wird mir das sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jim.Ex (15. November 2009)

Ich hab ne HD3650ig.


----------



## Redolan (15. November 2009)

ich hab ne hd 4350 die ja sehr günstig im momment ist und damit lässt sichs auch flüssig spielen. Habe alles auf max details bis auf schatten.Hab nur die erste stufe, auf höheren einstellungen gibts fps einbrüche aber bin recht zufrieden mit der karte


----------



## Allaia (15. November 2009)

also in meinem laptop ist ne ATI Radeon HD 3200 drin und damit laufen auch hardmodes in pdok einwandfrei...

nur ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher ob man damit sowas wie Risen auch spielen kann oder Borderlands ...


----------



## Rethelion (15. November 2009)

Allaia schrieb:


> also in meinem laptop ist ne ATI Radeon HD 3200 drin und damit laufen auch hardmodes in pdok einwandfrei...
> 
> nur ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher ob man damit sowas wie Risen auch spielen kann oder Borderlands ...



Ich denk nicht das neuere Spiele auf der laufen; ich hab mal versucht auf meinem Notebook Oblivion zu spielen und das war auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen schon unspielbar. Hatte aber auch nur einen Athon Mobil Prozessor, evtl läufts mit einem Intel besser.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. November 2009)

Habe mit nach meiner ATI HD2600 512MB eine Nvidia GTX275 876MB (260€) gekauft und bin massiv enttäuscht, die ATI hat bessere Werte Ingame als die bei weitem bessere Nvidia.....gleiches Problem hatte ich vor 1 Jahr da hab ich mit ne Nvidia (9600 oder so) gekauft die hatte nur Probleme bei WoW und HdRO mein Händler hat sie mir nachher gegen die ATI HD2600 512 ausgetauscht.

Vielleicht ist es bei mur PP aber ich werde mit keine Nvidia mehr kaufen.


----------



## Nimbe (15. November 2009)

asls ob wow ne herausforderung für ne halbwegs neue graka wär^^

ich hab ne nvidea geforce 6800 gs 512mb drin funzt super nur mein 3 jahre alte rechner nervt, hab zwar 3gb ram draufgeklotzt aber die nützen auch net viel wenn der prozessor so lahm is^^  

naja nvidea 4tw^^  


mfg dark


----------



## Boccanegra (15. November 2009)

Für WOW ist das relativ egal. Das Spiel ist, was die Grafik und ihre Ansprüche an die Grafikkarte betrifft, auf dem Stand von 2004. Da geht so ziemlich alles, was in heutigen 08/15-Rechnern standarfmäßig drinnensteckt. Nur wenn man ausser WOW auch mal was anderes spielen will, braucht man etwas anspruchsvolleres, für WOW ist Dutzendware immer noch gut genug.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (15. November 2009)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Habe mit nach meiner ATI HD2600 512MB eine Nvidia GTX275 876MB (260€) gekauft und bin massiv enttäuscht, die ATI hat bessere Werte Ingame als die bei weitem bessere Nvidia.....gleiches Problem hatte ich vor 1 Jahr da hab ich mit ne Nvidia (9600 oder so) gekauft die hatte nur Probleme bei WoW und HdRO mein Händler hat sie mir nachher gegen die ATI HD2600 512 ausgetauscht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es bei mur PP aber ich werde mit keine Nvidia mehr kaufen.


also da machste wohl was falsch. haste auch vorher die alten ati-treiber komplett entfernt? also mit dem programm drivercleaner? oder einfach nur deinstalliert und nvidiatreiber drauf gehauen?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (16. November 2009)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Habe mit nach meiner ATI HD2600 512MB eine Nvidia GTX275 876MB (260€) gekauft und bin massiv enttäuscht, die ATI hat bessere Werte Ingame als die bei weitem bessere Nvidia.....gleiches Problem hatte ich vor 1 Jahr da hab ich mit ne Nvidia (9600 oder so) gekauft die hatte nur Probleme bei WoW und HdRO mein Händler hat sie mir nachher gegen die ATI HD2600 512 ausgetauscht.
> 
> Vielleicht ist es bei mur PP aber ich werde mit keine Nvidia mehr kaufen.



Genau wegen solchen Aussagen sind "Umfragen" wie diese hier sinnlos, da die Leute nru subjektiv urteilen und keine Ahnung davon haben, wodurch Probleme entstehen.

Es liegt nun mal nicht an der Grafikkarte, ob etwas funktioniert, gut aussieht oder was auch immer, sondern an den Treibern bzw. der Art und Weise, wie ein Hersteller diese anspricht.

Es gab, gibt und wird immer Spiele geben, die auf einer der beiden besser "aussieht", ganz einfach weil der Hersteller des Spiels den einen oder anderen Treiber besser implementiert, auswertet und dessen Funktionen nutzt und damit auch das Potenzial der Karten.

Was die Karten wirklich leisten (können), das sieht man bei standisierten Tests und da liegt NVIdia nun mal noch recht deutlich vorne, da die 58xxer noch nicht verfügbar sind.

Erst mit der allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit der neuen ATI-Karten verschiebt sich das Bild vorrübergehend, aber auch nur bis Februar oder März, denn dann kommen die neuen NVidia-Karten und wer sich mti der Materie beschäftigt, der weiß das ATI dann wieder enorme Probleme bekommen wird.

Um zur Zeit WoW in mehr als ordentlicher Qualität spielen zu können reicht alles oberhalb einer 250GTS bzw, einer 4850 völlig aus, vielleicht nicht auf 1900er Auflösung, aber solche Monitore haben zur Zeit eh noch die wenigsten Leute zu Hause stehen  und bei 1440x900 gehen dann sogar alle Details auf Anschlag, naja, so lange die CPU genug Power hat, denn an der Grafikkarte allein liegt es eben nicht.

Außerdem nervt es tierisch, wenn immer wieder irgendwelche Kinder nach eigentlich eindeutigen Beiträgen noch der Meinung sind, ihren Müll dahinter zu posten, aus dem Grund reduzieren immer mehr Leute ihre Hilfe hier, weil solche Beiträge die Übersicht versauen und die Leute verunsichern, die Hilfe suchen.


----------



## Gryphos (16. November 2009)

dann nutz ich ma die Gelegenheit  ^^

ich habe 2 Grafikkarten zur auswahl:

NVIDI GeForce 6100 nForce 340
ATI Radeon HD 4770

Frage 1: Welche der Beiden is die besser für WoW
Frage 2: wie stark unterscheiden die sich?


Danke schonma für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. November 2009)

natürlich ist die ati besser und das sehr sehr deutlich. die nvidia ist keine grafikkarte, sondern ein onboardchip.
der ist für spiele ungeeignet.


----------



## Meeragus (16. November 2009)

In allen PC´s und Laptops Nvidia FTW!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. November 2009)

Ich habe hier beides stehen und finde ATI insgesamt ein bißchen besser: Bessere Bildqualität als eine vergleichbare Nvidia Karte und habe am WE mal die 5870 bei einem Kumpel in Aktion gesehen ... Joa, das Teil rennt ... absolute Power in allen Spiellagen.


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

Creative1611 schrieb:


> Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT oder ATi Radeon HD 3650?



Weder noch. Beide sind nicht wirklich stark genug. GT260 oder 4850 sollten schon sein, damit Du in WoW Spaß hast. Einfach noch ein bischen warten und sparen, das lohnt sich.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. November 2009)

Morgen Techno ... alte Säge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lange nichts von dir gelesen.

Für WoW reichen aber auch die kleinen Karten aus: Ich spiele WoW auch mit einer Radeon 4570 ... und die lacht über die WoW Grafik.


----------



## Lisko34 (16. November 2009)

Moin, 

bin stolzer besitzer einer nvidia 8800 GTS und die bringts immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(aber leider nur noch bis ende des jahres ).


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Morgen Techno ... alte Säge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi! Ebenso!



> Für WoW reichen aber auch die kleinen Karten aus: Ich spiele WoW auch mit einer Radeon 4570 ... und die lacht über die WoW Grafik.



Auch in Dalaran Samstag abends? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich bin mit meiner 3850 da nicht glücklich gewesen, und in Tausendwinter auch nicht. Aber mit der 4850 (die jetzt neu gerade noch nen Hunni kostet) flutscht alles - das ist mir mein Lieblingsspiel glatt wert.

Aber egal wie: 3670/9800GT ist definitiv zu wenig.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Hi! Ebenso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin Samstags abends selten on - aber war ich auch schon und ich denke in dala scheitert es nicht an der Graka, sondern RAM und CPU. Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Baalrok (16. November 2009)

xaramon schrieb:


> das ist bullshit.
> ATI Grakas laufen genauso wie NVIDIA , es gibt 2 unterchiede der grakas.
> 1:ATI wird sau schnell heis
> 2:ATI machtr nicht alle grafik prozessoren auf
> ...



Na, du bist mir ja eine Leuchte!! 

Die HD5780 (bitte die schnellsten Karten miteinander vergleichen) ist in den meisten Benchmarks schneller als eine GTX295 und das, obwohl die ATI-Karte eine Single-GPU-Karte ist, die Nvidia eine Dual-GPU-Karte. Mehr Leistung durch weniger Hardware. Wenn ein richtiger Vergleich, dann eine HD5780 im Crossfire gegen eine GTX295 laufen lassen...

Zudem sind die neuen ATIs im 40nmer Bereich gefertigt. Dann wurde die 4. Generation des GDDR5 Speicher verwendet und die Karten unterstützen DX11. Der Stromverbrauch wurde gesenkt, gerade im IDLE-Zustand, aber auch unter Vollast.  Was hat Nvidia dagegen zusetzen? NIX, nur eine Powerpointpräsentation, die theoretische Werte gezeigt hat.  ATI ist im Moment NVIDIA meilenweit verraus, bleibt abzuwarten, was NVIDIA dagegen zu unternehmen versucht.

Woher hast du denn das Gerücht mit abstürzen, weil die Karte zu warm wird? Wenn man sich eine 4870x2 in den Rechner schraubt, habe ich auch dafür zu sorgen, dass dann die Belüftung passt. Das gleiche gilt auch für die GTX295. 

Bevor jetzt "Na, du ATI-Fanboy" kommt. Bei mir werkelt eine GTX285 im Rechner und bis auf das nervtötende Fiepen der Spulen (ist NVIDIA bekannt und ein Fertigungsfehler...) läuft sie tadellos.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (16. November 2009)

ich gebe baali mal recht, der xara schreibt dummes zeug.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (16. November 2009)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Umfrage eh sehr unglücklich formuliert. Er frägt ja net, was besser ist,
> sondern was wir haben. Also ich weiss ja net... Wenn jetzt bei rum kommt, dass
> 90 % Nvidia nutzen, kauft er dann Nvidia? Obwohl es grad ne bessere Karte von
> Ati für weniger Kohle gibt?
> ...



Besser so, als wenn wieder ein Flame-Fred eröffnet wird aka : "Woooooooääääääääääääääääähhhhh was soll ich mir kaufen? Laptop oder Tower? Welche Klasse soll ich spielen? Heiler, DD oder Tank? Oder doch vllt Aion?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß, ich hab wenig Ahnung von Technik, aber wofür braucht man nen Highend PC mit super geiler Graka? Für WoW? Ich glaube ja nicht....(Und soviel weiß ich schonmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Benegeserit (16. November 2009)

Ich spiele mit einer nvidia 9600 GT 512 mb von MSI und bin zufrieden, zumal man wow was grakas angeht eh nicht als besonders herausfordernd betrachten kann.
mit der Karte läuft aber auch lotro und aoc, risen bla. 
hab null probleme, muss aber auch sagen, dass die restlichen komponenten von meinem PC ganz gut sind, weil nur dann, wenn das gesammtkonstrukt
harmoniert läuft auch alles wie geschmiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *laber surbel schwall*


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hab wenig Ahnung von Technik, aber wofür braucht man nen Highend PC mit super geiler Graka? Für WoW? Ich glaube ja nicht....(Und soviel weiß ich schonmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Witzigerweise ist es sogar besser, einen "alten" oder "schwachen" PC zu haben als die Über-Highend-Maschine. Bei denen läuft WoW seit WotLK nämlich setsamerweise eher schlecht als recht

Zum Topic:
Wie intelligente Leute wie Eysenbeiss schon gesagt haben, ist es absolut Budgetabhängig was man nimmt. Ati hat derzeit mit der HD5870 die stärkste Single-GPU-Karte am Markt. Liegt aber auch daran, dass NVidia wohl Probleme bei der Fertigung hat, weswegen wir wohl bis Februar/März auf die DX11-Karten warten dürfen. Die werden allerdings zumindest technisch in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen als die 5er-Reihe von Ati. Bei der Leistung kann man nichts vorhersagen. 
Allerdings wird es ansonsten recht ausgeglichen was die Leistung angeht. Die 5850 ist etwas günstiger und durchaus stärker als die GTX285. Die GTX295 ist immer noch ein wenig schneller in den meisten Spielen als eine HD5870, dafür ist die 5er-Reihe ein Wunderwerk an Effizienz und teilweise auch Lautstärke, da kommen beide Karten nicht mit, auf die lange Zeit ist also ALLES über 200€ Ati-Dominiert. 
Im Bereich 150-200 Euro würde ich aufgrund des niedrigen Verbrauches der HD5770 ebenfalls hier zugreifen, sie bewegt sich aber auf einem Level mit der GTX275, sowohl preislich als auch leistungstechnisch. HD4890 ist genauso stark wie diese beiden Karten, verbraucht aber viel zu viel Strom und ist zu laut. Unter 150 Euro sind sich HD4870 und GTX260 216 leistungstechnisch ebenbürtig, die HD4870 ist aber deutlich günstiger, die bekommt ihr schon für 100 Zacken. Unter 100 steht Ati/AMD außer Konkurrenz mit HD4770 und 4670.


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Witzigerweise ist es sogar besser, einen "alten" oder "schwachen" PC zu haben als die Über-Highend-Maschine. Bei denen läuft WoW seit WotLK nämlich setsamerweise eher schlecht als recht



Wie um alles in der Welt kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Selten einen derartigen Unsinn gelesen, aber wirklich ganz selten...


----------



## Lari (16. November 2009)

Umgestiegen von Nvidia auf ATI, da mir das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mehr zusagte.
ATI 4850 drinne, läuft auf Full HD und alles mindestens High flüssig. In Zahlen:
Dalaran ~20
10er: 60
25er: ~30

Ausnahmen wie Onyxia Welpen oder dergleichen ziehen dann aber doch schon gut an den FPS im 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vollends zufrieden mit der Karte.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Selten einen derartigen Unsinn gelesen, aber wirklich ganz selten...


Dann schau dich mal ganz aufmerksam rum in der "World of Warcraft" bzw. in den entsprechenden Foren. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich die Probleme mit den FPS bei funkelnagelneuen Rechnern häufen...Independent hier aus dem Forum kann dir ein Lied davon singen, hat ne GTX295 und ähnliche Komponenten verbaut und kommt auf Ultra selten über 60fps...wo vergleichsweise alte Rechner (8000er-Reihe von NVidia) ganz entspannt ihre 60-100FPS hinlegen

Also BITTE bezeichne mich nicht als Dünnbrettbohrer. Ich kann nicht viel bei Theorycrafting und auch nur bei Raids bzw. aktuellem Spielgeschehen mitreden, aber was Technik und WoW angeht bin ich gerade so Up-to-Date.


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt kommst Du denn auf das dünne Brett? Selten einen derartigen Unsinn gelesen, aber wirklich ganz selten...


Liest du sonst nie was im WoW-Forum?^^
Aber da ist schon was wahres dran, wenn man sich die Beschwerden von vielen Spielern in den Foren durchliest. Bei mir hat der Wechsel auf einen neuen PC in WoW fast gar keine +-Leistung gebracht; und das liegt nicht daran weil der PC schlecht war oder sonst was. Andere Programme, die auf dem Alten nicht mal gestarten wären, liefen auf dem Neuen perfekt.


----------



## Gryphos (16. November 2009)

ich kanns im mom net ausprobieren aber welche Grafikeinstellungen kann ich mt meiner ATI Radeon HD 4770 einstellen ohne, dass es ruckelt? :9

danke schonma im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Das hängt wohl ganz davon ab, was der Rest von deinem Rechner so an sich hat ;D

Übrigens, für alle dies interessiert:

HD5970 kommt übermorgen

Damit reißt Ati endgültig die Preis- und die Leistungskrone an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (Allerdings nicht Preis-Leistung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Neiranus (16. November 2009)

Nvidia ist besser


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Nvidia ist besser



weil?


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

Neiranus schrieb:


> Nvidia ist besser


Begründung?


----------



## Palatschinkn (16. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Begründung?



Er keine Ahung hat. Und lieber mehr für weniger leistung ausgibt.


----------



## Rabaz (16. November 2009)

Nvidia, aber ich hätte auch ne Ati genommen. Grundsätzlich schlechter ist sicher keiner von beiden denke ich. Dass sich diese Frage überhaupt seit Jahren immer wieder stellt beweist doch, dass sie gleich auf sind. Auch wenn die Spitzenkarte von einem vielleicht mal für 3 Wochen die Nase knapp vorne hat.


----------



## Arosk (16. November 2009)

Btw warum ist der Thread immer noch hier im WoW Forum

/reported again


----------



## Gryphos (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das hängt wohl ganz davon ab, was der Rest von deinem Rechner so an sich hat ;D
> 
> Übrigens, für alle dies interessiert:
> 
> ...




CPU : Athlon II X2 240
Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Asgard
Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 430W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
RAM : A-DATA 4GB DDR2 800MHz
Grafikkarte : HIS HD 4770 iCooler III

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...20&start=20
(da sind die Teile verlinkt)


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Naja...auflösungsabhängig ist es auch noch...und Verlinkungen brauch ich nicht :>

Naja der Rechner ist nice...da sollte es auf Sehr Hoch - Ultra locker laufen...überall...


----------



## Gryphos (16. November 2009)

ah oki dann hoff ich dass ichs bald testen kann XDDD

danke nochma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (16. November 2009)

Also ich musste mich damals entscheiden und  hab zur 6800 ultar gegriffen und die läuft jetzt noch, zwar hab ich in dalaran und beim fliegen ein paar laggs aber sonst läuft noch alles flüssig... ist denke ich mal geschmacks sache, wie bei so vielen


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Dann schau dich mal ganz aufmerksam rum in der "World of Warcraft" bzw. in den entsprechenden Foren. Es ist tatsächlich so, dass sich die Probleme mit den FPS bei funkelnagelneuen Rechnern häufen...Independent hier aus dem Forum kann dir ein Lied davon singen, hat ne GTX295 und ähnliche Komponenten verbaut und kommt auf Ultra selten über 60fps...wo vergleichsweise alte Rechner (8000er-Reihe von NVidia) ganz entspannt ihre 60-100FPS hinlegen



Na, nur weil ein paar Leute das nicht hinkriegen (und natürlich gleich in den Foren posten), haben natürlich nicht nur alle High-End-Rechner mit WoW Probleme, nein, sie sind natürlich auch noch schlechter als die alten Möhren. /facepalm

Und jetzt gehe ich zum Kichern in den Keller...


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Na, nur weil ein paar Leute das nicht hinkriegen (und natürlich gleich in den Foren posten), haben natürlich nicht nur alle High-End-Rechner mit WoW Probleme, nein, sie sind natürlich auch noch schlechter als die alten Möhren. /facepalm
> 
> Und jetzt gehe ich zum Kichern in den Keller...


Geh mal, dankeschön

Es ist wirklich ein Massenphänomen. Ob du das nun glaubst oder nicht, ist deine Sache. FAKT ist aber, dass man bei den nagelneuen Maschinen wirklich am Glücksrad dreht ob WoW gut läuft oder nicht. Im Gegensatz zu vergleichweise älteren Rechnern, womit 2 Jahre alte Rechner gemeint sind. 

Wenn das in deine Rübe nicht reingeht...ist mir latten :>


----------



## Stevesteel (16. November 2009)

hab ne ATI 4870 1024 im Pc, läuft auf Ultra ohne Ruckler, deshalb für ATI gestimmt. 
Natürlich muss der Rest der Hardware auf die Karte abgestimmt sein, sonst machts natürlich keinen Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (16. November 2009)

Gryphos schrieb:


> ich kanns im mom net ausprobieren aber welche Grafikeinstellungen kann ich mt meiner ATI Radeon HD 4770 einstellen ohne, dass es ruckelt? :9
> 
> danke schonma im vorraus
> 
> ...



Also ich hab alles auf Hoch,bis auf Schattendetails die hab ich auf mittel, als ich die auf hoch hatte gab es nen Fps einbruch von 50-60%.


----------



## Gnorfal (16. November 2009)

The Way it´s meant to be played owns Schrott, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz vergessen:
2x 9800 GT, alles auf Maximum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein Massenphänomen.



Massenphänomen, ja nee, ist klar. Das die paar Vögel Probleme haben, glaube ich ihnen sogar, kann halt nicht jeder gut mit Hightech umgehen. Aber Deine lächerliche Verallgemeinerung, das das bei allen neuen Rechnern passiert, nicht: im Gegenteil, 98% werden WoW problemlos fahren, sonst gäbe es nicht nur die paar Dutzend Reports in den Foren, sondern die Foren würden geflutet, nicht nur die WoW Foren, sondern auch die der Hersteller und die von Blizz. Kann sich aber jeder davon überzeugen, das es nicht so ist, indem er in die Foren reinschaut.


----------



## FonKeY (16. November 2009)

hab ne geforce 6600 ...brauch mal nen neuen pc


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2009)

> Das die paar Vögel Probleme haben, glaube ich ihnen sogar, kann halt nicht jeder gut mit Hightech umgehen.


Was ist das denn für ne Aussage ? 
Schau dich mal in den Foren um, auffälllig oft haben Leute mit nagelneuen, super Systemen richtige Probleme mit WoW, wie Fala ja schon gesagt hat. Klar ist das nicht der Normalfall, aber es passiert. WoW scheint wohl einfach manchmal  Probleme mit neueren Komponenten zu haben, bei dem verpatchten und totaufgehübschten Spiel wundert mich aber gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit reißt Ati endgültig die Preis- und die Leistungskrone an sich ...


Sag mal arbeitest Du für ATI, daß Du das sagen musst?

Warum muss diese nervige endlose Diskussion immer und immer wieder angeheizt werden?
Ende des Jahres kommen gleich 3 DX11 Karten von Nvidia raus, die ATI erstmal wieder übertrumpfen werden.
Fragt sich nur ... wie lange...
Dieses Hindundher wird es dank solche "MeineristlängerTypen" immer wieder geben.

tzzzz ... unmöglich dieses ...

ps. 
Wer kann sich noch an die Zeiten vor vielen  Jahren bei den Grafikkarten erinnern?
Meine erste GraKa hatte nur 2 MB !!!! ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (16. November 2009)

xaramon schrieb:


> 1:ATI wird sau schnell heis
> 2:ATI machtr nicht alle grafik prozessoren auf



Örm ... meine ATI kommt nichtmal über die 60° rüber. o_O


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Örm ... meine ATI kommt nichtmal über die 60° rüber. o_O



Er schrieb, wie schnell - nicht wieviel!^^


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sag mal arbeitest Du für ATI, daß Du das sagen musst?


Da muss man nicht für ATI arbeiten, um das zu wissen.
Momentan, ja ich sage momentan, bekommt man bei Ati einfach mehr Leistung fürs Geld.
Z.b. gibt es die 5850 für knapp 220€; bei Nvidia müsstest du dir eine GTX285 für 270€+ kaufen.



Grushdak schrieb:


> Ende des Jahres kommen gleich 3 DX11 Karten von Nvidia raus, die ATI erstmal wieder übertrumpfen werden.



Ohne als Fanboy gelten zu wollen, ich glaube nicht das die GT300er noch dieses Jahr rauskommen.
Solche Sachen werden im Voraus angekündigt und dass meist 1-2Monate vorher. Man muss schlieslich noch kräftig Werbung machen und alle anheizen.
Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht in den nächsten Wochen die neuen Grakas veröffentlichen; und dann haben wir eh schon Weihnachten und wenn sies davor nicht schaffen die Karten rauszubringen, haben sie das Jahr eh schon verloren.
Ich schätze mal auf Q1/Q2 2010 und dann müssen sie immer noch beweisen dass sie die Leistung bringen; bisher hat man ja nicht viel zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Na jedenfalls wurden die GrakA bereits vor einiger Zeit vorgestellt  ....
Tests gab es schon - und sie übersteigen ATI deutlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja - und die Beste davon kann ich mir momentan eh nicht leisten - jenseits der 500 € Grenze ...


----------



## Bloodletting (16. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Er schrieb, wie schnell - nicht wieviel!^^



Hat doch damit nichts zu tun. Es ging um das Wort "heiß".


----------



## Rethelion (16. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Tests gab es schon - und sie übersteigen ATI deutlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du mir mal einen Test verlinken? Ich hab bisher nur Präsentationen von Nvidia gesehen, die eigentlich nichts aussagen.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Sag mal arbeitest Du für ATI, daß Du das sagen musst?


Nein, ich muss nur realistisch denken. Es ist ein Fakt. Die HD5970 ist bei 500-600 Euro angesiedelt, teurer war nur die GTX295 MARS von Asus...mit zwei GTX285-Chips in limitierter Auflage. Damit hat sie die Preis-Krone, das war scherzhaft gemeint, wie gesagt, die Preis-Leistungs-Krone haben sie nicht...aber trotzdem haben sie damit auch DERZEIT die höchste Leistung, also reißen sie im AKTUELLEN "Wettrennen" bzw. unter den aktuell verfügbaren Karten die Leistungskrone an sich, nachdem sie sich mit der GTX295 noch "gestritten" haben....



> Warum muss diese nervige endlose Diskussion immer und immer wieder angeheizt werden?
> Ende des Jahres kommen gleich 3 DX11 Karten von Nvidia raus, die ATI erstmal wieder übertrumpfen werden.
> Fragt sich nur ... wie lange...
> Dieses Hindundher wird es dank solche "MeineristlängerTypen" immer wieder geben.


...ganz zu schweigen davon, dass du wohl nicht meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread gelesen habe, wo ich eindeutig gesagt habe, dass ich beide Hersteller gut finde. Ich selber bin übrigens ganz sicher keiner von diesen "MeineristlängerTypen", da ich selber mit einer Geforce 7600GS AGP zocke. Aber ja, man muss erstmal rumkacken, man ist ja im WoW-Forum und da sind alles Kiddieees ;D



> Wer kann sich noch an die Zeiten vor vielen  Jahren bei den Grafikkarten erinnern?
> Meine erste GraKa hatte nur 2 MB !!!! ^^


Naja mein erster Rechner hatte nen üppigen 81Mhz-Prozessor...Grafikkarte weiß ich nichtmehr :>


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

Sry, Falathrim, falls ich den besagten Post von Dir nicht mehr in Erinnerung hatte.
Ich lese meistens erstmal alles, bevor ich drauflos schreibe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke auch - beide Hersteller bringen gute Karten auf den Markt.
Sie werden sich in Leistung immer abwechseln, wie schon so oft ...


----------



## Xerivor (16. November 2009)

ATI vs. Nvidia ist eine Glaubensfrage :> meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Vaishyana (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja mein erster Rechner hatte nen üppigen 81Mhz-Prozessor...Grafikkarte weiß ich nichtmehr :>



Meiner war 75Mhz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. November 2009)

Xerivor schrieb:


> ATI vs. Nvidia ist eine Glaubensfrage :> meiner Meinung nach


Oder einfach eine Frage des gesunden Menschenverstandes...man kann nämlich beides nehmen ;D



Vaishyana schrieb:


> Meiner war 75Mhz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich sag ja, üppig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2009)

*So* in etwa war mein allererster PC.

Man beachte die umwerfenden technischen Daten.^^
Schon Wahnsinn, wie sich die Technik weiterentwickelt hat.


----------



## Kyragan (16. November 2009)

Bisher hatte ich immer Nvidia Karten in meinen PCs. Allerdings nicht weil ich n Fanboy bin, sondern weil sichs so ergeben hat/die Dinger grad in nem für mich passenden PC waren.
Angefangen hats mit nem 300MHz Pentium II mit 32 MB RAM in dem ne NVidia Riva 128ZX verbaut war. Später dann nen Athlon XP2000+ mit 256MB RAM(später 768!!) und ner GeForce 4 Ti4200(tolle Karte war das damals!) und aktuell ists nen Core2Duo E8300 mit 4GB RAM und ner GeForce 8800GT.

Mit allen Karten war ich bisher hochzufrieden. Da ich nicht vorhab mir demnächst ne neue zu kaufen, stell ich mir die Frage was es denn wird später irgendwann noch mal. Generell aber kaufe ich das bessere Produkt, völlig unabhängig vom Hersteller.

Was den ersten PC angeht: Mein Bruder hatte damals nen C64!


----------



## EspCap (16. November 2009)

War bei recht ähnlich, erst n P II mit 300 MHz, 128 MB RAM und irgendeine Graka an deren Name ich mich nicht erinnere.
Dann ein Athlon XP 2400+, 1 GB RAM und eine GeForce FX5200 und jetzt mein E8400, 4 GB RAM und ne 8800GT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin Nvidia also auch treu geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da meine 8800GT aktuell noch reicht wird sich das vermutlich auch nicht so schnell ändern, aber man weis nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich ein Massenphänomen. Ob du das nun glaubst oder nicht, ist deine Sache. FAKT ist aber, dass man bei den nagelneuen Maschinen wirklich am Glücksrad dreht ob WoW gut läuft oder nicht. Im Gegensatz zu vergleichweise älteren Rechnern, womit 2 Jahre alte Rechner gemeint sind.


fakt ist das sicher nicht, sondern eher blödsinn.
jeden rechner den ich zusammenbaue und aufsetze, auf dem läuft wow problemlos und garantiert besser als auf nem schlechterem system.
das liegt am user vor dem system, nicht am system selbst. wer sich natürlich ein fertigsystem kauft, braucht sich nicht wundern. da sind billigmainboards/ram verbaut und überhaupt wird gespart wo nur geht.
ausserdem klatschen die meisten windows drauf + zig zusatzprogramme die kein mensch braucht (bspw norton) aber ständig leistung fressen.

oder das veraltete treiber installiert sind.

oder wenn 6gb ram im rechner sind, aber ein 32bit windows installiert ist.

der größte fehler den viele machen, ist ja die fps in dalaran zu vergleichen.


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2009)

Wie gesagt. Ein Massenphänomen ist kein Quatsch, sondern de facto vorhanden. Und es hatten nicht nur DAUs diese Probleme sondern auch Leute mit fachgerecht zusammengestellten Systemen sowie fachkräftiger Hilfe aus dem Bereich hier. Und nein, hier sitzen nicht nur DAUs, wenn du das meinst verweise ich dich freundlichst zum lieben Klos..und worum es geht ist nicht Windows 32bit oder 64bit oder schlecht installierte Treiber oder zugemüllte Systeme sondern einfach eine verrückte Anwandlung der beschissen zusammengeflickten WoW-Engine, die seltsame Sachen macht ;D


----------



## Eysenbeiss (17. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ein Massenphänomen ist kein Quatsch, sondern de facto vorhanden. Und es hatten nicht nur DAUs diese Probleme sondern auch Leute mit fachgerecht zusammengestellten Systemen sowie fachkräftiger Hilfe aus dem Bereich hier. Und nein, hier sitzen nicht nur DAUs, wenn du das meinst verweise ich dich freundlichst zum lieben Klos..und worum es geht ist nicht Windows 32bit oder 64bit oder schlecht installierte Treiber oder zugemüllte Systeme sondern einfach eine verrückte Anwandlung der beschissen zusammengeflickten WoW-Engine, die seltsame Sachen macht ;D



Und du willst Up2Date sein ?

Weißt aber nicht einmal, WORAN das liegt ?

Es ist nämlich DEFINITIV eien Frage des bzw. der Treiber !

Neue Karten, und dazu zählt alles nach der 8800er, benutzen Treiber, die auf ganz andere Leistungswerte optimiert sind, als das davor der Fall war.
Die Treibergeneration davor bzw. die entsprechenden Grafikkarten, das sind die, die eben rein vom "Alter" her am besten zu WoW passen.

Ich hab das sehr gut vergleichen können, obwohl ich mit einer 9500er eigentlich schon eine "neue" Karte hatte, aber ich installier mir immer nur dann neue Treiber, wenn die alten gar nix mehr bringen und daher hab ich mit der genannten Karte nach Installation der neueren Treiber Effekte gehabt, die es vorher nicht gab.

Unter anderem: "schwarzes Wasser" durch fehlende Texturen, buntes Wasser, bunte Schatten, verschobene, zerhackte Bodentexturen, der ominöse schwarze Cursorpfeil, blinkende Targetringe, ständiges Clipping der Gebäudetexturen usw. usf..

Alles das ist erst mit weiteren Treiberupdates seitens NVidia verschwunden, allerdings gab es dieses Phänomen auch mit ATI-Karten bestimmter Serien.

Das ist wie mit nem Auto von heute, das über 250km/h fahren kann, auf das man aber Reifen von "früher" aufzieht, die nur bis 180 km/h zugelassen waren, sicherlich halten die alten Schlappen das hohe Tempo auch ne Weile aus, aber nicht dauerhaft.

Nicht immer ist die neueste Technik auch die, die am Ende die zufriedenstellensten Ergebnisse erzielt, aus dem Grund arbiten heute noch viele Grafikstudios mit Röhrenmonitoren, weil man vergleibare  "Bilder" erst mit sauteuren LCDs bekommt.

So, abschließend noch eins von jemandem, der sich nun mal wirklich auskennt, nämlich von mir :-P

Tendentiell ist es so, das sich ATI-Karten am besten mit Mainboards vertragen, auf denen AMD-Chipsätze verbaut sind, ganz einfach weil inzwischen beides aus einem Haus stammt und daher auch die Treiber besser angepasst sind.

NVidia-Karten vertragen sich daher am besten mit entsprechenden NVidia Chipsätzen, laufen aber auch in den Boards mit Intel-Chipsätzen etwas besser als die ATIs.
Wer es nicht glaubt, der darf sich gerne mal Notebooks mit Intel-Chipsätzen anschauen und dann, welche Grafikchips dort im Allgemeinen verbaut werden ................

Gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen in beide Richtungen, aber als Anhaltspunkt sollte man das ruhig im Hinterkopf behalten, neben der ansonsten wichtigsten Tatsache: wie viel Kohle hab ich eigentlich zur Verfügung und was soll die Karte noch können, außer mir bei dem und jenem Spiel möglichst hohe FpS zu liefern.

Die 58xx und 59xx werden bis Ende Februar die Krone darstellen, aber die braucht KEINER für WoW, nicht mal mit dem Erscheinen von Cata und auch das, was diese Karten eigentlich an Besonderheiten mitbringen, ist für den Durchschnittsspieler völlig irrelvant, denn nicht einmal 5 Prozent aller Leute speilen mit mehr als einem Monitor und DX 11 .............. da wird es erst Mitte 2010 mehr als zwei Spiele geben, die das vollständig unterstützen.



@ psycho: ich garantiere dir, das ich mehr Rechner gebaut habe als du und es ist FAKT, das manche ältere Rechner in Bezug auf WoW stabiler laufen


----------



## Palatschinkn (17. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja mein erster Rechner hatte nen üppigen 81Mhz-Prozessor...Grafikkarte weiß ich nichtmehr :>



Mein erster Rechner war ein 486er mit 33 MHz und WIN 3.11 xd


----------



## Desdinova (17. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Mein erster Rechner war ein 486er mit 33 MHz und WIN 3.11 xd



Meiner auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem "Boost"-Knopf konnte ich aber noch auf 66 MHz umschalten. Dazu hatte ich noch eine 800MB - und eine 400 MB Festplatte. Den Rechner hatte ich bis 2000 glaube ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Und du willst Up2Date sein ?
> 
> Weißt aber nicht einmal, WORAN das liegt ?
> 
> Es ist nämlich DEFINITIV eien Frage des bzw. der Treiber !


Es ging nicht um die Treiber selber...
Es ging darum, dass Psycho meinte, dass die Leute keine Treiber installieren könnten :>

Und naja...meistens gehen die Rechner mit allen Spielen klasse ab, auch mit älteren, aber bei WoW gabs Probleme...ob das jetzt Treiberinkompabilitäten oder Engine-Inkompabilitäten sind...wer weiß...vielleicht ist es ja auch einfach beides.



> So, abschließend noch eins von jemandem, der sich nun mal wirklich auskennt, nämlich von mir :-P


Aha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Tendentiell ist es so, das sich ATI-Karten am besten mit Mainboards vertragen, auf denen AMD-Chipsätze verbaut sind, ganz einfach weil inzwischen beides aus einem Haus stammt und daher auch die Treiber besser angepasst sind.


Da  stimm ich zu



> NVidia-Karten vertragen sich daher am besten mit entsprechenden NVidia Chipsätzen


Da stimm ich auch noch zu


> , laufen aber auch in den Boards mit Intel-Chipsätzen etwas besser als die ATIs.
> Wer es nicht glaubt, der darf sich gerne mal Notebooks mit Intel-Chipsätzen anschauen und dann, welche Grafikchips dort im Allgemeinen verbaut werden ................


Da nicht. Nur weil nur in jedem 4. Notebook eine Ati/AMD-Karte verbaut ist kann man nicht pauschalisieren dass NVidia und Intel sich besser vertragen...zumindest nicht leistungstechnisch :>
Da nimmt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich etwas...vielleicht hier oder da eine Kulanz von 1-3fps mehr, aber nichts was man pauschalisieren kann. Allerdings kann man sagen dass man besonders häufig Rechner mit NVidia und Intel sieht...weil die genauso in ein Lager gesteckt werden wie AMD/Ati...vielleicht weil NVidia/Intel immer der große Hersteller waren und Ati/AMD immer die rebellische Konkurrenz, die sich dem Imperium fügen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen in beide Richtungen, aber als Anhaltspunkt sollte man das ruhig im Hinterkopf behalten, neben der ansonsten wichtigsten Tatsache: wie viel Kohle hab ich eigentlich zur Verfügung und was soll die Karte noch können, außer mir bei dem und jenem Spiel möglichst hohe FpS zu liefern.
> 
> Die 58xx und 59xx werden bis Ende Februar die Krone darstellen, aber die braucht KEINER für WoW, nicht mal mit dem Erscheinen von Cata und auch das, was diese Karten eigentlich an Besonderheiten mitbringen, ist für den Durchschnittsspieler völlig irrelvant, denn nicht einmal 5 Prozent aller Leute speilen mit mehr als einem Monitor und DX 11 .............. da wird es erst Mitte 2010 mehr als zwei Spiele geben, die das vollständig unterstützen.


Naja, ich finde dass jeder Mensch merkt, wenn eine Grafikkarte stromsparend ist. Und die 5XXXer-Reihe (vielleicht die 59XX nicht, 294 WATT +_+) ist einfach stromspartechnisch genial...aber ja...DirectX11 braucht man noch nicht wirklich...und 2010 wird dank NVidia ein interessantes Jahr...


----------



## Xerivor (17. November 2009)

Nvidia und Intel hamonieren nicht schon immer super miteinander bzw besser als ATI und Intel? :> Oder trifft das nicht mehr zu


----------



## Eysenbeiss (17. November 2009)

> Da nicht. Nur weil nur in jedem 4. Notebook eine Ati/AMD-Karte verbaut ist kann man nicht pauschalisieren dass NVidia und Intel sich besser vertragen...zumindest nicht leistungstechnisch :>
> Da nimmt sich das meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich etwas...vielleicht hier oder da eine Kulanz von 1-3fps mehr, aber nichts was man pauschalisieren kann. Allerdings kann man sagen dass man besonders häufig Rechner mit NVidia und Intel sieht...weil die genauso in ein Lager gesteckt werden wie AMD/Ati...vielleicht weil NVidia/Intel immer der große Hersteller waren und Ati/AMD immer die rebellische Konkurrenz, die sich dem Imperium fügen sollte


Sorry, aber da fehlt dir das Hintergrundwissen, das ich mir über die Jahre in der Praxis gesammelt habe.
Es liegt vor allem daran, das ATI anfangs eigene Wege gegangen ist und deshalb die Anpassung der Chipsätze seitens Intel zu viel Aufwand bedeutet hätte und die ersten Versuche beides zu kreuzen waren mehr als jämmerlich, manche Modelle hatten Ausfallquoten von fast 40 Prozent !

Warum gab es wohl Mainboards, in die man nur NVidia oder nur ATI-KArten stecken konnte, aber nicht die vom jeweils anderen Hersteller ?
Das alles zu erklären, das würde aber zu weit führen



> Naja, ich finde dass jeder Mensch merkt, wenn eine Grafikkarte stromsparend ist. Und die 5XXXer-Reihe (vielleicht die 59XX nicht, 294 WATT +_+) ist einfach stromspartechnisch genial...aber ja...DirectX11 braucht man noch nicht wirklich...und 2010 wird dank NVidia ein interessantes Jahr...



Man *merkt* das also .......... weil man den ganzen Tag vorm Stromzähler steht ?
Naja, ich nehm das mal einfach als unglückliche Darstellung hin :-D


----------



## Noxiel (17. November 2009)

Offtopic entfernt. Bleibt sachlich.


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Man *merkt* das also .......... weil man den ganzen Tag vorm Stromzähler steht ?
> Naja, ich nehm das mal einfach als unglückliche Darstellung hin :-D


Längerfristig gesehen. Ich geb keine 250 Euro für ne Grafikkarte aus wenn ich sie nicht 1-2 Jahre behalte.


----------



## M1ghtymage (17. November 2009)

Ich bin eher ATI Fan. Nvidia hab ich nich so gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Ist aber im Grunde Geschmackssache. Ich mag auch kein Schokoladeneis^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ATI Radeon HD 3870 x2


----------



## Asoriel (17. November 2009)

Von ATI bin ich weg. Ich hatte selbst recht lange eine 4870x2 (gleich wie die 3870x2 von der Optik her, nur ein wenig länger). Meine Meinung: Naja. Klar, theoretisch Power ohne Ende, aber unter Last echt laut und heiß, dazu einen furchtbaren Verbrauch. Außerdem ist die CF-Unterstützung nicht gerade die Beste. Jetzt hab ich ne GTX275 und bin deutlich zufriedener.


----------



## Yaggoth (18. November 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da fehlt dir das Hintergrundwissen, das ich mir über die Jahre in der Praxis gesammelt habe.
> Es liegt vor allem daran, das ATI anfangs eigene Wege gegangen ist und deshalb die Anpassung der Chipsätze seitens Intel zu viel Aufwand bedeutet hätte und die ersten Versuche beides zu kreuzen waren mehr als jämmerlich, manche Modelle hatten Ausfallquoten von fast 40 Prozent !
> 
> Warum gab es wohl Mainboards, in die man nur NVidia oder nur ATI-KArten stecken konnte, aber nicht die vom jeweils anderen Hersteller ?
> Das alles zu erklären, das würde aber zu weit führen



Ok, hier redest du von der Vergangenheit... und was ist mit der Gegenwart? Die sieht nunmal anders aus, aber evtl. ist deine jahrelange Praxiserfahrung ja auch Jahre her ^^



Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Man *merkt* das also .......... weil man den ganzen Tag vorm Stromzähler steht ?
> Naja, ich nehm das mal einfach als unglückliche Darstellung hin :-D



Nein, aber spätestens bei der Jahresrechnung *merkt* man das... und bei den Abschlägen für das nächste Jahr ;-)
Klar liegt nicht alles an einem Verbraucher im PC (oder gar der Wohnung) aber es läppert sich!
Und da sollen sich so manche Leute nochmal über hohe Stromkosten beschweren...


----------



## Falathrim (18. November 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Und da sollen sich so manche Leute nochmal über hohe Stromkosten beschweren...


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehm...,661998,00.html

*g*


----------



## Yaggoth (18. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/unternehm...,661998,00.html
> 
> *g*




Hehe, jaja zum Jahreswechsel steht wieder die "Strompreisanpassung" (= Erhöhung nur netter ausgedrückt) an... und immer wieder das gleiche gejammer.

Am besten spart man Stromkosten in dem man sinnig Energie spart. Aber dies nur am Rande, nicht, dass doe Diskusion hier ganz aus dem Ruder läuft.


----------

